# Serial number help for LeTour.



## Sandpatch (Jul 9, 2019)

I have two, both have serials in left frame, both red,repaints? L323448, and 4H10248,  justwant to know build dates, 4h10248, has a Alray rims stAmped 27x 11/4:  the  front rim is marked Schwinn S6 rim so something’s funny,  was a great bike but frame broke at rear hub,bottom right rail so it’s a park bike, thanks, theL323448 is the replacement, rides great.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 9, 2019)

I figured out the year of my LeTour by looking at bikes on google Images


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 10, 2019)

Sandpatch said:


> I have two, both have serials in left frame, both red,repaints? L323448, and 4H10248,  justwant to know build dates...




The L3xxxxx frame was made by Bridgestone and stamped in Dec. '73, the 4Hxxxxx frame was made by Panasonic and stamped in Aug. '74. They both appear to be original Opaque Red paint, here is the '74 catalog page:


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 10, 2019)

Yes, both ‘74s. I have a blue one.,My friend had one when new. The Schwinn shop owner told us it was a better bike than the Sports Tourer. Fast forward 40 years, I have both and agree with that Schwinn guy


----------



## Sandpatch (Jul 10, 2019)

Thank you,thank you,  thank you,,, can’t believe they are that old, The L3 I have had for 7 years and rode it a lot, errands and garage sailing. 8 tires.. Being that old and my weight gain makes sense that the frame broke at the rear hub and chain bar. Can’t find a welder who will fix it. Found a replacement,,Yah!!!!, The H, so the L will become a parts bike on Craigslist. The H must have been taken to A. Schwinn pro as the bearings are perfect. Rolls like fog.  AND is Bridgestone the tire company. ??? Thank you again.


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 10, 2019)

Sandpatch said:


> ...AND is Bridgestone the tire company. ???




Yes. Along with Panasonic it was contracted to build bikes for Schwinn starting in '72 with the World Traveler/Voyageur, then in later years other bikes like the Le Tour and Volare. It also sold bikes under its own name: https://www.bscycle.co.jp/global/


----------

